

Ask HN: Is there rss for HN new articles? - gaiusparx

Would be nice if there is rss feed for HN new articles http://news.ycombinator.com/newest.
======
aj
<http://news.ycombinator.com/rss>

There you go. It's the top articles and not newest. The link is in the footer
link list

For the newest article (firehose) I'm sure you can use Yahoo pipes

~~~
gaiusparx
Thanks I know about this rss. Just want the rss for the newest articles.

